# Is this the winter storm of this century for the Northeast???



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2010)

By me on the seacoast, outside of tonight's heavy rain and high winds.......nothing special.

but man.  Greens getting pummeled Tuesday afternoon into yesterday, Catskills getting pummeled today, Northern Whites Getting pummeled tomorrow......who knows for the weekend.

I really can't recall such a long crazy ass winter storm system in recent memory.  

Just MASSIVE heavy snow in places and HUGE winds.

I saw some news network title that said, "Northeast braces for a Snowicane".  Pretty accurate description it would seem so far.......


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2010)

Because of the widespread areas that have seen very little (if any flakes) yet, I'd have to say that it's a "no" for the Storm of the Century for the Northeast.  The last "Storm of the Century" back in March of '93 IMHO was more impressive in that it brought a HUGE AREA of MASSIVE snowfall totals basically from Georgia upto Maine, effecting way more people than this one is.  If you're in the snow area for this one, yup, it's memorable, no doubt about it,  but for many folks these last few days have been not much more than a typical Nor'easter type rain event


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 26, 2010)

Nah. Just in recent memory, Valentine's Day dropped five feet in Northern Vermont. The ice storm last year was far more damaging and life effecting than a few power outages and some flooding, This is far more wide spread effecting everyone in the east from Maine down to Jersey but it has not had the mammoth snow fall of Valentine's Day 07 or the effect of the ice storm from last season. At this point, I don't think this multi-day event will be talked. At least at this point. Let's check back in after Sunday and see what the weekend brings on top of what has happened so far.


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2010)

Most people seem to measure "significance" on how much it impairs ordinary life.  It seems that everyone has pretty much been out and about, save for the power outages.


----------



## Euler (Feb 26, 2010)

Nah, last years ice storm in December was far worse than this.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 26, 2010)

Much ado about Nothing ------------------hell this storm isn't even a blip on the radar compared to the Valentine's day storm here . 

As matter of fact our  regional  "North Country " weather pros are making fun of all the national hype put on this minor leaguer of a storm .  Windy yes  2/3 ft in SOME locations  , heavy wet slop. big time -- meh

Our regular LES puts this to shame frankly -- but i'm happy for you guys in the Greens and "Skills"-- go get after it


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2010)

Well......when I said century, I more meant decade as in 2000-2010.   The Valentine's storm certainly wins looking back, but this one certainly has been a monster in locations from Northern Maine, all the way down to Philadelphia.  

Perhaps I don't remember the Valentine's Day storm being so big as in Portland we only got about 10 inches and Sunday River was maybe 14-16 or so.  

Looks like Stowe was the jack pot of that storm upon a quick web search.  48 inches.  

Last years Ice storm was a douzy too.  we lost power for 3 days.  Going on 12 hours no power now.....


----------



## SteveInCT (Feb 26, 2010)

Deadhead -- Any word on how Ragged fared yesterday? snow-forecast.com showed they were supposed to get 1.1 inches of rain yesterday, yet the Ragged web site claims "Wow.. great storm" with 44 out of 45 open. If the mountain took 1.1 inches of rain, I can't imagine it being all that great since they didn't have much of a base to begin with (from what I could tell from the trail reports). I have a couple of passes for Ragged and I want to use them. If they did well in this storm, I might just head up there for the weekend and pound those glades all weekend long. If it will be soup, I will wait a weekend or two, cross my fingers for some powdery stuff, and ski whatever is there. Any insight? You are our Ragged connection here! ;-)


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2010)

wish I had some inside......but I'm the dark on this one too.  I won't be back until next weekend.  hitting VT this weekend.   I guess the best bet would be to call.


----------



## SteveInCT (Feb 26, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> wish I had some inside......but I'm the dark on this one too.  I won't be back until next weekend.  hitting VT this weekend.   I guess the best bet would be to call.



I might do that.. I am curious if they will give me the "real scoop" or the "company line". I can understand the company line answer since this year has been crappy for snow and they need people on the slopes, but it would kinda suck to head up there and find glass.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 26, 2010)

SteveInCT said:


> Deadhead -- Any word on how Ragged fared yesterday? snow-forecast.com showed they were supposed to get 1.1 inches of rain yesterday, yet the Ragged web site claims "Wow.. great storm" with 44 out of 45 open. If the mountain took 1.1 inches of rain, I can't imagine it being all that great since they didn't have much of a base to begin with (from what I could tell from the trail reports). I have a couple of passes for Ragged and I want to use them. If they did well in this storm, I might just head up there for the weekend and pound those glades all weekend long. If it will be soup, I will wait a weekend or two, cross my fingers for some powdery stuff, and ski whatever is there. Any insight? You are our Ragged connection here! ;-)



I can't imagine they got hardly any snow...if anything, they probably got a few inches for the summit.  It was pretty much solid rain from about 1000-2000' down and from about Cannon south (according to the NH thread).  Nearby Gunstock (closest in location/elevation) reporting 4" so perhaps they were very close if at all.  (just in case folks don't know, the hyphenated snow-forecast.com is a different site from ours)


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 26, 2010)

I looked through a few different snow reports from NH this morning and despite the positive spin that they all try to put forth, I know that they all got got rained on and got maybe an inch plus some of actual snow.
Doesn't take much imagination to guess that the actual conditions are probably much less than optimal right now and going into the weekend.

I'm contrasting all that against the news headlines about huge snows and just decided to deal with the fact that at least for NH ski areas this storm hsa been a big bust. I think I may go hiking thie weekend instead. I haven't seen the Greenleaf hut in a long time.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 26, 2010)

I wouldn't say so....first this storm has nothing on the ice strom of 98, 09 as far as effecting life goes, as far as snow during this century I would say no also.  This snow was heavy wet slop in many locations and rain in many more locations.  I would say from a skiing/riding preference I would take a 18-24 inch storm of real powder over this stuff.  Also we must remember this was two storms not one.

As far as base building goes this was a great pair of storms.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah, considering a 3 day, 2 part storm, rain was expected for part of it.  The mix line was expected to be up in the Whites where it hovered the whole day yesterday.  In emails directly with Wildcat and Attitash staff, they were getting puked on yesterday with hardly any mixing if any.  Same goes for Saddleback, so I'm sure those reports are legit.  Other resorts in the borderline snow/rain area (Bretton/Black thru Sunday and Sugarloaf) were most likely the same with heavy snow...I just didn't contact them directly.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 26, 2010)

Bumpsis said:


> I'm contrasting all that against the news headlines about huge snows and just decided to deal with the fact that at least for NH ski areas this storm hsa been a big bust. I think I may go hiking thie weekend instead. I haven't seen the Greenleaf hut in a long time.



I'm sure you know that headlines broadbrush an entire region--and I agree the hype is horrible sometimes.  Storms can't deliver big snows to everyone all the time.  

Well, I'm heading out to assess local damage...should be fun.  

Cheers


----------



## SteveInCT (Feb 26, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> I'm sure you know that headlines broadbrush an entire region--and I agree the hype is horrible sometimes.  Storms can't deliver big snows to everyone all the time.
> 
> Well, I'm heading out to assess local damage...should be fun.
> 
> Cheers



Run over to Ragged for me! :lol:


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Yeah, considering a 3 day, 2 part storm, rain was expected for part of it. The mix line was expected to be up in the Whites where it hovered the whole day yesterday. In emails directly with Wildcat and Attitash staff, they were getting puked on yesterday with hardly any mixing if any. Same goes for Saddleback, so I'm sure those reports are legit. Other resorts in the borderline snow/rain area (Bretton/Black thru Sunday and Sugarloaf) were most likely the same with heavy snow...I just didn't contact them directly.


Today's Stowe report seemed to indicate grooming was mandatory, with lifts starting late.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2010)

Just got off the phone with my friend.  Rained HARD in the village last night in Stowe.  Hopefully we see some refresh tonight.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 26, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Perhaps I don't remember the Valentine's Day storm being so big as in Portland we only got about 10 inches and Sunday River was maybe 14-16 or so.


Jay reported in at five feet for the V day storm. Though I think they might have stretched a few cm's into inches to get there. You know how they get confused with so many Quebecois and all. Though they are normally pretty accurate, they definitely stretched it for that five foot mark. Though as I recall, that storm was so windy, it was really hard to pin down exact amounts.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2010)

confirmed.  worst storm ever.  no power at the liquor store on 93.  :lol:

no power at my house either.  Sister inlaw in Berwick, ME got it worse.  Over a third of her roof blew off last night, no power there either.  I have friends in New York that are being told that they shouldn't expect power until Wednesday.  

No ice of last year, but this storm is certainly causing trouble for many.  Over a million without power right now.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 26, 2010)

This storm certainly has gained a significant foot hold in the memories of many people over the past 24 hours. Multi-day power outages and significant home and infrastructure destruction combined with many 3' dumps and isolated 4' and 5' dumps are starting to bring this storm into one of the worst this past decade (decade being a much better term than century, IMO). 

Is this worse than the Ice Storm of last winter? I think how quickly people get power back will be the big difference. Folks went a week or more without basic essentials including shelter, running water, and electricity. It seems many people are put out currently, but I think this has a ways to go before it has effected as many people as severely.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Well......when I said century, I more meant decade as in 2000-2010.





riverc0il said:


> (decade being a much better term than century, IMO).



but it is 'this' century.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 26, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> but it is 'this' century.


Indeed. It is still a retarded way to put the statement given that the century is only a decade old. 

:smash:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Indeed. It is still a retarded way to put the statement given that the century is only a decade old.
> 
> :smash:





lord knows there have probably been dozens of storms bigger dating back the last 100 years 

this one certainly ranks this 'century' though....


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Is this worse than the Ice Storm of last winter? I think how quickly people get power back will be the big difference.



so far......not so good.  Closing in on 48 hours with no power.  226,000 customers, so probably a half million people still without power.  That's just Public Service of New Hampshire customers.  Unitil was reporting an additional 25K or so.  

http://www.psnhnews.com//displaypage.cfm?pgid=99


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 27, 2010)

The thing about this is that tree crews worked so hard around here for months clearing just overhanging trees/branches from powerlines.  There probably won't be a tree within a quarter mile of powerlines by next winter!  :-o


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2010)

power has finally been restored.  just about the same outage length as the ice storm.


----------

